# Removing paint from brass



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

OK, so I painted brass, and have to get the paint off. Do I use paint remover, or should I sand it off? What is the best way? I have tried manually hand sanding, and not much of it came off. Can I use an electric sander?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I start with this one
This sounds like a good way here. Just need a crook pot
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/intro/0,,20055784,00.html
http://www.thisoldhouse.com/toh/how-to/step/0,,20055784_1082454,00.html

Looks like vinegar soaking works too.
http://www.wikihow.com/Remove-Paint-from-Brass-Fixtures
http://www.finishing.com/95/41.shtml

http://www.trainorders.com/discussion/read.php?3,1363414

Good reason to keep all the old tooth brushes because they can be used for things from the kitchen to the shop. Also you can get soft brass brushes. But then just like a tooth brush and you get from real soft to hard bristle.

http://search.thisoldhouse.com/search.html?Ntt=Strip+Paint+from+brass&bu=&x=0&y=0


----------



## Gabriel (May 2, 2003)

Thanks Heewee, I will definitely try some of the less caustic ways first.


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

Didn't read all of Hewees links but they no doubt have good info.

One thing for sure is you don't want to use sandpaper. If it gets thru the paint it will scratch the brass. A soft cloth and the correct solution depending on the paint used, oil based or latex/water based, should do the trick.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

I thought you like the 1st two of them the best. 

I knew vinegar did so much but that crook pot one sounds even better. Just put it in and wait.

Get a used crook pot from goodwill really cheap or a cheaper one at Walmart and even better if you can take out the pot and have a 2nd pot that is for food. Just MARK the pot that you use for doing this cleaning in with a marker so you know not to use food in it.

From seeing and reading it looks like the paint peels right off after soaking all night.

If you do soak the brass then what ever way you do it you don't want the brass to seat on the bottom. So put something under it that keeps it off the bottom like a heavy 1/4 inch screen or something to let everything soak the best. Then move it every couple hours so then spots that do touch will be changed. You could even use some small strips of wood to sit the brass on even if you to pick it from a tree.


----------

